# Favourite place to get unique/custom dog tags?



## Wolfgeist

Anyone know any good places to get nice, unique, perhaps custom dog tags from? I want something different from your average red bone shaped tag... I hate the way typical dog tags look.. want something for Hunter and Zenna to wear every day that I don't think looks cheap and ugly.

Any suggestions or referrals greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sp00ks

I'm planning on getting one of these when we get the pup home. 

M1-K9 Big Dog Collars, Military, Personalized Dog Collars


----------



## TitanS_MoM

You can get survival strap collars and leashes... I am not sure about actual tags though...

Survival Straps


----------



## Oliver'smom

I like the red dingo tags. They have several designs/colors to choose from and they are a bit heavier than the run of the mill tags. Plus if the engraving ever wears off, they will re-engrave it for free.

I have seen some very unique tags on etsy.com as well. I think Ollie might be getting one of these in his stocking:https://www.etsy.com/listing/998091...=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=dog+tags++bar


----------



## mspiker03

I got a really cool one as a gift from Island Top Design (I think it is islandtopdesigns.com)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

I already have a handful of military style dog tags, looking for something a bit different.


----------



## Sp00ks

I like the etsy link Olvier's Mom posted too. That's different. At least I haven't seen them before.


----------



## KathrynApril

Oliver'smom said:


> I like the red dingo tags. They have several designs/colors to choose from and they are a bit heavier than the run of the mill tags. Plus if the engraving ever wears off, they will re-engrave it for free.
> 
> I have seen some very unique tags on etsy.com as well. I think Ollie might be getting one of these in his stocking:https://www.etsy.com/listing/998091...=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=dog+tags++bar



OMG so glad I clicked that link. Those tags are awesome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The Mad Stampers (Oliver'smom's link) look really cool, but I've never ordered from them. I've ordered several tags from Islandtop Design, and they're a great company. They donated a custom tag to our flyball rally last year, which I bid on and won. IslandTop Custom Pet Tags

I had a tag made for Halo that says "Halo, Flyball Diva" on it, and then another one for Keefer that says "If you can read this, I will lick you". 

Mad Dog Metalworks makes nice tags too, they donated a pre-made tag to our raffle, and I know people who have ordered from them. https://www.etsy.com/shop/maddogmetal


----------



## llombardo

I got them the stainless steel tags that attach to the collar and don't dangle. They are guaranteed for the life of the pet.


----------



## Magwart

On tip: please don't use the tags that are pressed flat against the collar. I recently was at the shelter here evaluating a beautiful, friendly, well cared for white GSD. He had very thick fur. When I went to rub his neck, I felt a metal plate on the collar, and parted the fur to take a look. It was an ID tag that had been missed by both animal control and the shelter intake staff. The dog had been sitting in the shelter for 3 days, without the owner being called. His hold was up and he was ready for rescue, adoption, or euthanasia. 

I called the owner with my cell phone right then. The dog was reclaimed the same day. It all worked out fine, but only because I happened to be volunteering that day and spent some time with that dog.

It's not that the staff doesn't try, but as busy as they are, things get missed. Dangling tags are easier to spot on thick-coated breeds. The whole point of tags is to get the dog home quickly if disaster strikes, and apparently, the flat-against-the-collar can be overlooked--it was something I'd never thought of, but now that i've seen it happen, I want big dangling tags on my dogs!


----------



## llombardo

I'm not sure how they can be missed, I can see my dogs on their collars clear across the room. There is also a glare about them in the light or sun and they aren't small. I'm not saying it can't happen because obviously it has, but they are hard to miss. Midnite can't keep an I'd tag that dangles on for more then a week, he is microchipped which makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## mspiker03

llombardo said:


> I'm not sure how they can be missed, I can see my dogs on their collars clear across the room. There is also a glare about them in the light or sun and they aren't small. I'm not saying it can't happen because obviously it has, but they are hard to miss. Midnite can't keep an I'd tag that dangles on for more then a week, he is microchipped which makes me feel more comfortable.


Same with my Leyna. I got sick of replacing the dangling tags every week (even after trying thicker key chain holder things for the tags). So, I got her a collar from gun dog supply that comes with a brass plate name tag attached.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TitanS_MoM

Oliver'smom said:


> I like the red dingo tags. They have several designs/colors to choose from and they are a bit heavier than the run of the mill tags. Plus if the engraving ever wears off, they will re-engrave it for free.
> 
> I have seen some very unique tags on etsy.com as well. I think Ollie might be getting one of these in his stocking:https://www.etsy.com/listing/998091...=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=dog+tags++bar


Oooh I Love those!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Found this business on Etsy...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TagMePetTags

Contacted them for a custom Schutzhund tag.


----------



## jjk454ss

Oliver'smom said:


> I have seen some very unique tags on etsy.com as well. I think Ollie might be getting one of these in his stocking:https://www.etsy.com/listing/998091...=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=dog+tags++bar


These are cool, I need some good ideas for 2 sides though. Besides the name and phone number.


----------



## doggiedad

jazzytags.com


----------



## Bequavious

llombardo said:


> I got them the stainless steel tags that attach to the collar and don't dangle. They are guaranteed for the life of the pet.


Where did you get yours from?

I'm a little confused how a dog with a collar wouldn't get looked at more closely? I would think you could at least call the vet on the rabies tag to find the owner, but then I've never worked at a shelter before :shrug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Bequavious said:


> Where did you get yours from?
> 
> I'm a little confused how a dog with a collar wouldn't get looked at more closely? I would think you could at least call the vet on the rabies tag to find the owner, but then I've never worked at a shelter before :shrug:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.
Identification for pets in brass, plastic, and stainless steel.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Unique Handcrafted Stainless Steel Pet ID Tags | Silver Paw Pet Tags

Dog Tags for Pets: Personalized Dog Tags for Dogs and Cats | Dog Tag Art


----------



## Freestep

Go on Etsy and search for dog tags. Several people make them, really cute, custom, unique designs.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I decided to go with an etsy shop... she made a BEAUTIFUL Schutzhund design of a GSD on the sleeve with the helper for me.. I am SOOO excited about it, and will post a photo here when it arrives! She works super fast, incredible designs, can do anything custom you need...

Same style as this one, except with Hunter's name and a GSD biting the helper.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/167860338/pet-id-tag-crows-and-trees-125-inch?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Bequavious

llombardo said:


> Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.
> Identification for pets in brass, plastic, and stainless steel.


Oh sweet those look perfect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Here is the dog tag I had custom made for Hunter... LOVE IT!!


----------



## Neko

I sent you a PM =)


----------



## pressured41

Wild Wolf said:


> Here is the dog tag I had custom made for Hunter... LOVE IT!!


thats Outstanding!!!


----------



## DaniFani

I talked to the lady that made yours and she sent me a ton of IPO inspired prints. I have it tagged, and as soon as we get that IPO 1 I'm going to get it for him....it'll be like his medal. Don't want to get it until then. :-D Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## madis

Definitely try etsy. We are ordering one for our new boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakeInJersey

As per Wildwulf's suggestion, I got this custom-made from this shop:

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TagMePetTags

Promised I'd post it 

*oversized picture removed - maximum picture size is 800 x 600*


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I got Cruz's off ebay. It's round alittle bigger than a quarter, and the front has the German flag colors and It came with what ever you wanted engraved on the back. It's actually nice quality. It's not some thin cheapy type tag. It's pretty thick.

I wanted something alittle different and this fit the bill well.


----------



## Lilie

llombardo said:


> I'm not sure how they can be missed, I can see my dogs on their collars clear across the room. There is also a glare about them in the light or sun and they aren't small. I'm not saying it can't happen because obviously it has, but they are hard to miss. Midnite can't keep an I'd tag that dangles on for more then a week, he is microchipped which makes me feel more comfortable.


You can't even see Hondo's collar through his long coat. I think she was talking about heavier coated dogs. 

He wears dangly double tags. Mostly, so I can hear where he is at when I'm out working in the barn. (And it gives the barn feral cats a chance to know where the dogs are!!!)


----------

